# Schreibe demnächst mal ein Tut.



## Hellknight (3. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich schreib morgen oder so mal schnell ein klar verständliches tut wie man APACHE+MYSQL+PHP unter win2k/me/98/XP installiert.


----------



## JanDelay (7. Januar 2002)

yeahh cool..

schick mir dochma die beta zu 

dann kann ich ma gugge ob noch was hinzuzufügen is...

wir können ja auch ein richtiges Apache Tutorial schreiben...
mit erweiterten Funktionen usw...

bye 

Jan


----------



## Hellknight (7. Januar 2002)

Jap kann ich machen,

Dauert noch ein wenig ich schreibe gerade ein doofes Newsscript für meine Clan HP, gestern habe ich mein Gästebuch fertiggeschrieben.

Also gib mir noch ein paar Tage  .


----------



## GeNeRaL (7. Januar 2002)

hi,

find ich toll das du sowas machst, aber wenn ihr euch apache von dieser url saugt, dann habt ihr php und perl schon mit drinnen
http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de/server/apache/


----------



## Hellknight (7. Januar 2002)

ehm ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen, aber diese Server sind eigentlich nur für *newbies* das heisst sie sind zwar schon Configuriert, aber ich stelle meine Server lieber selber ein.
Und will durch das folgende Tutorial auch den etwas neueren in diesem Forum helfen dies Leicht bzw. Schmerzlos beizubringen.


----------



## GeNeRaL (7. Januar 2002)

Ja, vieleicht ist er sehr einfach, aber fürn anfang ist er allemale geeignet, und außerdem hab ich ja nit gesagt das ich das keine tolle idee von dir finde, hab nur gesagt das es hier ne version mit php und perl chon feddisch gibt


----------



## JanDelay (13. Januar 2002)

yoyo general:

es gibt aber leutz wie hellknight oder misch die lieber drauf stehen das alles von vorne bis hinten zu machen damit mans LERNT

wenn ich mir sone fertige version kauf saug kann ich mir auch webspace mieten..*lol

bye 
jan


----------

